# LFS breeds Piranhas in 55 gallon tank



## Shackscs (May 23, 2008)

Here are pictures below of our fourth clutch of eggs from this group. The tank was setup only as a display tank and about a month later has been producing eggs and fry. We have not tried to seperate the fry but we are considering it since the clutches are actually getting larger.

Any thoughts of getting the eggs or fry out without disturing the parents? I was considering siphoning out the eggs and hatching them artificially. I have raised discus and other fish so I do an idea of what I am doing.

Here are several shots of the eggs, parents and setup.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

THat is Great!
There are MANY guys here that have plenty experience with breeding.
Most as you stated syphone them out into a "hatchery" tank using the same water and getting the tank to the proper temp...etc.
Being you have done this with Discus then your a step ahead of the game.
When I was renting my landlord owned a shop and breed varioius fish. Discus were particular and P's he said werent to difficult. all about the same.

Good luck and keep us updated!

BTW what part of the states are ya from?


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

congrats! how many reds are in the tank? is there only 1 pair out the bunch and i'm wondering if they defend their nest site...?


----------



## Shackscs (May 23, 2008)

mykil73g said:


> congrats! how many reds are in the tank? is there only 1 pair out the bunch and i'm wondering if they defend their nest site...?


There are 2 pair in the tank. There is a chance that there is more than one nest in the tank. There are newly swimming fry in the tank that apparently did not come from this clutch and are too small to have been there more than a few days.


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Thats pretty good to have them in a 55gallon tank.
Keep up the progress report.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

dam! 2 pairs in a standard 55 gallon? thats amazing. how many total reds are in the tank? size?


----------



## Piranha Madness (Feb 23, 2008)

Everyone,he said they were at a LFS (Local Fish Store) I would try to buy the hold tank (Natt's,eggs an all) it would'nt take long to see witch is the pair,take out the other #2 and "WALLA"







you have your self a breeder pair in a 55 gal. OH' I forgot about the eggs







MAN,just thinking about it makes me wish I sayed by you







LW.....!!!!!!!!


----------

